
New Software Continuously Scrambles Code to Foil Cyber Attacks - ethereal
http://datascience.columbia.edu/new-software-continuously-scrambles-code-foil-cyber-attacks
======
ethereal
Link to paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi16/osdi16...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi16/osdi16-williams-
king.pdf)

I'm one of the co-authors on the paper. Let me know if you have any questions!
(And no, we didn't come up with the title of the article. One of the Columbia
journalists did.)

